# Oh No..... There Really Is A Bacon Flavour For Eliq!



## devdev (26/1/14)

http://www.purecolifestyle.co.za/Essence-Liquids-Flavour-Art/Essence-Liquids-Bacon-Fried-7ml

It's available locally. Anyone had any experience?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vaalboy (26/1/14)

Hahahahaha. What next?


----------



## Tom (26/1/14)

vaalboy said:


> Hahahahaha. What next?


fried eggs

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (26/1/14)

Ha ha - thanks @Tom - never seen that website before.
I see they carry some flavours from FlavourArt. 
Isn't that supposed to be quite a good flavour manufacturer?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (26/1/14)

Silver1 said:


> Ha ha - thanks @Tom - never seen that website before.
> I see they carry some flavours from FlavourArt.
> Isn't that supposed to be quite a good flavour manufacturer?


Yeah, they are, but these are not primary flavours if I understand the web site correctly. It is to enhance other flavours.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## sabrefm1 (28/1/14)

has anyone used these guys before, are they safe and what do they charge for local shipping


----------



## devdev (28/1/14)

@sabrefm1 I have no idea - never heard of them until I stumbled across their site the other day. I do plan on ordering from them at some point, but there are quite a few other plans in the pipeline before then.


----------



## Derick (29/1/14)

I've read US forums about Bacon and have never read about anybody that likes it - the taste is described has heavily salted ham with a bit of burnt pan thrown in.

Funny thing is, I still want to try it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zaVaper (1/3/14)

Just so happens that I can speak to both the topic (bacon flavour) and a sub topic (flavourart)

I have a bunch of FA flavours, shipping took about a week from flavourart.it, great service, expensive flavours, compared to wizard lab & TPA, the concentrations are typically much stronger with FA which makes up for the price. + FA tests all their concentrates for known negative ingrediants like diacetyl, which gives me a sense of comfort, they also funding vaping medical studies, which is a huge plus in my books.

I was curious about the bacon flavour so bought some to mix with maple, which I did.

I've only tried one mix, and haven't spent time fine tuning the flavour.

Bacon maple take 1:
2% Bacon
1% Maple
90 VG / 10 PG @ 18mg

It smells like a pan after you fried bacon.... best not to smell the juice.

It tastes like bacon maple, the bacon has a bit of a roast ham tinge to it, next round I'm going to add something to sweeten and mellow out the flavour, maybe make the maple pop a bit more.

I let this steep for a couple of days, really didn't want to vape it, funny thing is it's actually not a bad vape, definitely not something you would vape all the time, but for a bit of contrast it's cool.

FA gave me a gift of 10ml Parmesan cheese concentrate.... still trying to figure out what to mix that with, maybe as a flavour note in a cheese cake or perhaps make some kind of breakfast vape (espresso, toast, bacon & cheese).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (1/3/14)

ooooh bacon yum yum. seriously that sounds nice

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ibanez (1/3/14)

Derick said:


> I've read US forums about Bacon and have never read about anybody that likes it - the taste is described has heavily salted ham with a bit of burnt pan thrown in.
> 
> Funny thing is, I still want to try it


@Derick sounds like my cooking...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spiri (1/3/14)

Hmm, bacon and banana. Now that is something worth trying, I love bacon and banana toasties with a dash of worchestershire sauce. Now, where to get worchestershire flavour...


----------



## johan (1/3/14)

Yik! May I never get that hardup.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (1/3/14)

My kippa (yamulka) will pop off!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev (1/3/14)

@zaVaper Try adding more PG to the mix. VG typically doesnt carry flavour very well, where as PG is a good flavour carrier. This is an awesome experiment you have going here

See if you can get some Stevia liquid (or powder you can dissolve) from the health aisle at dischem. That is what TFA sell as their sweetner. It is used in mixes to help other flavours pop, and I think it also adds some body to the vape.

If you have the time and patience maybe try 'streathing' the juice to speed up its steeping process. Check riptrippers video on youtube about steeping

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johan (1/3/14)

@devdev its not gonna remove the pig-flavour!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom (2/3/14)

zaVaper said:


> FA gave me a gift of 10ml Parmesan cheese concentrate.... still trying to figure out what to mix that with


or vape it whilst eating Spaghetti Bolognese

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zaVaper (2/3/14)

Been tweaking the Bacon a bit, this is where it's at for now:

2 % Bacon
2 % Maple
6 % Banana
1 % EM
1 % MTS (Flavour arts Mellow, Thick, Smooth)

The Bacon has toned down significantly, it's still present but is equal to the maple, the banana is light and shows up on the exhale.

I'm going to vape about 2ml of this and let the rest steep for a couple days before I make any more changes.

@johanct I don't think it's real bacon  ask your rabbi if the flavour is kosher


----------



## johan (2/3/14)

I don't have to ask a rabbi but anything pig, irrespective of source in unkosher to me, let alone vaping it! .


----------



## andro (9/3/14)

I would love to try that


----------

